
Improved write barriers in Factor's garbage collector - fogus
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2009/10/improved-write-barriers-in-factors.html
======
gruseom
It just occurred to me that Slava is doing something a little innovative with
this blog. Most articles with code in them use sample code to illustrate some
abstract idea. Conversely, most articles about working systems are written at
a feature level. Slava is producing posts about a real system, organized
around real code. It's a kind of documentation, really, but a publicly
accessible, general-purpose variety. Now that I think of it, I'm surprised
that this is not more common. Can you guys think of other instances?

~~~
fogus
Ola Bini has done something similar with his blog posts about Ioke.

